# Trespassers



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

For the past couple of years, we have had trouble with our neighbors trespassing on our property. Today, my buddy made a trip to our property to do some shed hunting and found boot prints all over our property. He retraced them back and found that they were leading from our neighbors property. I am just steamed! I know it's not hunting season, but it wouldn't put it past him if he was still deer hunting. My buddy said that all his tracks were following deer tracks.

This has been a problem in the past. We have found Skoal cans where he left them were he was sitting on our property and even came across some places where he took a crap. There are times we catch him on our property. He always see's us and turns to go back to his property. We can never catch up to him to bust him due to the fact that we are in the stand. 

I am just venting. We've always wanted to put up stands and camera's, but fear that they will be stolen since he is always on our property. I live an hour and a half from the land and my dad is an hour away so we don't get down there except on weekends. This guy is a bum who doesn't work and probably hunt our property when ever he see's our trucks are not down there. I would love to get him busted, but don't seem to know the best way to do so. 

Sorry for the long post, I'm just a little steamed right now.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

very understandable,I would feel the same I believe,but without any real proof You probably would have a hard time getting anything done legally.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Call the County Sheriff's Dept. and fill a report on him. That way if you catch him again you can report that he is still tresspassing. By having one ( a report) on file you can at least have the sheriffs dept keep a watch on your property.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would ask the local police for assistance in solving the problem in a reasonable way.it would be a start. is there any evidence of his deer kills? do you think he is poaching?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

No evidence of poaching out of season, but we have heard stories. Heard one that he had shot a 6 point from the road on our property another is that he had shot 5 deer in 2006, when the bag limit was 3. Don't know the people who told us the stories too well, so we don't know how much worth is to them.

Ever since he bought the property, we have just had problems with him and everyone who hunts on his property. We have seen way to many deer running around wounded (gut shots, rear leg shots). The guy doesn't even have sights on his gun. Literally, it is a open-sights gun with no sights on hit. How do you expect to hit a deer without sights on the gun? He always drives around during lunch time with his gun or bow in the passanger seat of his truck or on his 4 wheeler (crossbow is always cocked) Who drives around with their gun or bow when they could leave it in their trailer? He is just a suspicious fellow. I don't trust him or like him to say the least.


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

A Friend Of Mine Had The Same Prob. Here, He Invited A Dep. Sheriff To Hunt At Any Time On His Land, The Trespasser Got Arrested Shortly After.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's not a bad idea...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

take a camera w/u next time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

IN MY OPINION WHAT I WOULD DO IS CARRY A PISTOL WITH ME & GO TARGETPRACTICING . IF YOU SEE HIM SHHOOT A WARNING SHOT AROUND HIM .......... GIVE HIM A HINT HE IS BEING WATCHED. COULD ALLSO PUT UP NO TRESS. SIGNS CONTACT YOUR " SHERIFFS DEPT & LET THEM KNOW WHAT IS HAPPENING .SEE IF THEY WOULD PATROL THE AREA OCCASIONALLY. MITE WORK........ NEVER KNOW . [email protected]


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

buzzedredneck said:


> A Friend Of Mine Had The Same Prob. Here, He Invited A Dep. Sheriff To Hunt At Any Time On His Land, The Trespasser Got Arrested Shortly After.


What a awesome idea, I like it.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Have you tried posting no trespassing signs so he know he is not welcome there?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

The guy knows he is not welcome. We have told him this on the road on many occasions. We don't even tell him what we see when he stops to talk at lunch because when we are not their he would hunt our spots. For all he knows, we haven't seen a deer in the last 3 years.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Probably worth mentioning to him casually that you had something stolen, (make up something) made a report out and that the sherriffs are now watching the area heavily,mention that if he the neighbor sees anyone on the property to call the sheriffs dept asap, and mention you told all the other neighbors the same thing. It wouldnt hurt to tell him you have invested in a dozen motion activated cameras scattered around the property as well just to catch whoever it is. never know, might keep him off the property for a while.

I do like the warning shots over his head though.... 
best bet is to file a report asap with the sherifs dept, they would probably stop and knock on his door and let him know that he is trespassing and if he continues to do so will result in an arrest/fine.

Good luck, 
Salmonid


----------

